# Another newbie, this one's from Oregon



## Moonglo (Feb 24, 2005)

Not only am I a newbie to this site, I'm also a newbie to technical theatre. I started as an actor. *dodges rotten veggies* Yes, I have converted to the dark side. However, I do still appear on the stage from time to time. I just find it more fun to run the place than to take the orders.

I've started re-vamping my theatre's AV department. Er..."department" There was no organization there and I got to sort out trash from treasure in the light booth. Now it looks pretty good up there.

I'm working with set design now, but I've done sounds recently and I like it. I was the first one at the theatre to think of simply putting two CD players up in the booth to have music and SFX at the same time. Eh, there's not much thinking going on anyway.

Well, I think I'll enjoy my time here. Drop me a line, I would love to chat about ideas!


----------



## avkid (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth, I too "made" my own department out of pieces of past organizations.
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1)


----------



## Peter (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth.com! 

There wont be too many rotten Veggies thrown arround here! 

Many of us have started with next to nothing for a crew or tech department and hopefuly all of us will leave our departments better then we found them. I hope the advice found arround this forum can be of assistance to you, and I also hope that you will share your experiences and throughts with us so that we can learn from you too. 

Once Again, Welcome to controlbooth.com!

-The Official Welcome Waggon (part 2)


----------

